

Ask HN: Better, more secure password manager? - Immortalin

Currently I am using mitro as my password manager, I do not know how secure it is thus I am looking for others that may be better. E.g. a more widely-used solution
======
Terretta
According to _Password Managers: Attacks and Defenses_ [1,2], you have two
practical choices among popular options, 1Password or KeePass.

Other popular options like Lastpass, Password Safe, or browser built-ins have
known flaws or happily send your credentials to arbitrary third parties.

1\.
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity14/technical...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity14/technical-
sessions/presentation/silver)

2\.
[http://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/pubs/papers/pwdmgrBrowser.p...](http://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/pubs/papers/pwdmgrBrowser.pdf)

------
walterbell
Since 1998, Strip. Now on iOS, Android, Win, Mac.

[https://www.zetetic.net/strip/](https://www.zetetic.net/strip/)

[http://www.darkreading.com/risk-management/security-fail-
app...](http://www.darkreading.com/risk-management/security-fail-apple-ios-
password-managers/d/d-id/1103401)?

[https://media.blackhat.com/bh-eu-12/Belenko/bh-
eu-12-Belenko...](https://media.blackhat.com/bh-eu-12/Belenko/bh-
eu-12-Belenko-Password_Encryption-Slides.pdf)

------
ashraful
I've been using 1Password.
[https://agilebits.com/onepassword](https://agilebits.com/onepassword)

~~~
atmosx
My workflow would be severely damaged without 1Password. It's really awesome,
the best password manager I've seen on Mac so far.

~~~
paulmatthijs
Can't work without it. It's good to see they update regularly, and improve a
lot in UX (which is good already).

Well worth the money, and I believe it has become cheaper now that they have
freemium iOS app.

------
jordsmi
I switched to LastPass recently due to convienience, but I still don't feel
safe using it. Just waiting for a day where there is some sort of breach and
all of my passwords will be leaked.

Before that I was using KeePass, which is great to use, but it is nice having
the autofill, password generating, etc in the browser for you.

------
pwg
Password Gorilla:
[https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki](https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki)

Linux/Mac/Windows clients. Some number of Android apps. that are compatible
with the underlying file format.

------
chovy
I like lastpass.

~~~
joeclark77
Me too.

